# Aggressive and biting



## Dexter321 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi. My V is nearly 2 years old and was castrated about 5 months ago. He has been well socialised with other dogs and people. He has always been a jumpy dog with kids but only playfully. He has been aggressive to some dogs but seems to have grown out of this and started playing again with them. A great pet and part of the family until recently.
He is trying to jump at both adults and kids on lead and has also gone for some adults off lead trying to bite. I have had a behaviourist round who has told me he is not aggressive. But I feel I cannot enjoy walks at the moment as do not know what is round the corner.
Any advice?
Danni


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I would increase his training at this point, and if you have to, go back to the basics. How is his recall? I wouldn't let him off-lead unless you can control him, even if that means putting a check cord on him. 

When you say going after "adults off lead trying to bite", what do you mean? Is he feeling threatened by these people? Is there barking first? Is the jumping an excited jumping? Either way, you could step on his leash if he goes to jump at someone to prevent it, however I used treats to teach my V how to properly say hello to someone while on his leash. It sounds like he doesn't have his manners quite down yet. 

I would shorten his lead when on leash walks, I use anywhere between 3'-6' depending on what we're doing. If I'm allowing for free sniff time, then I use 6', but if I'm doing training or around traffic/distractions, I use 3'. Structure your walks so that he's doing training and gets to focus on that, not what's going on around him. We work on walking at heel, stopping when I stop, and leaving people alone when we pass by. It's a lot of work, ie doesn't change overnight, but with consistency and structure, I'm sure he'll grow out of it.


----------

